# What's your house worth?



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">All, I have been on this forum for a while now. I have had a lot of PM's regarding "what?s my house worth". I can figure it out for you, all you have to do is go to my web site at www.PensacolaHouseHunter.com and complete the "free home market analysis" form. It should only take 3-4 minutes.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I will NOT share your information with anyone; I will NOT call you and pester you either. The only thing I will do is complete a ComparativeMarket Analysis (CMA) and email it to you. I will also email you an "Updated Comparative Market Analysis"every90 days or so. This is so you can see how the value of your house changes throughout time.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">No bashing, please. I am offering a *<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">free</U>* service, if you would like to call me or talk to me about Real Estate, you make contact with me. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Since our Forum is world wide, I will express that this offer is good for those that own (or want to own) Real Estate in Escambia and Santa Rose counties in <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Florida</st1lace></st1:State> only. I have no idea what thehomes in say, <st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Ohio</st1lace></st1:State> are worth........My areas of expertise.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Also, this may be the time to prepare your home for sale if you plan on selling in the future, or just need something around the house fixed up. My brother, The Hired Hand, is a forum member and has been fixing peoples problems with their homes for over 20 years. If you need quality and reliable service, drop him a pm.<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><U>** please note that "if your house is already actively listed with another Brokerage, ethics do not allow for me to get involved until your listing has either expired, or is withdrawn by your existing Realtor. **</U><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I am a licensed Real Estate Broker Associate in the State of Florida and part owner of SunStone Property.<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Thanks,<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>


----------

